# Fishing Crew List



## Aggie Bill Collector (Jul 10, 2009)

Howdy,

We had a really god response to the first post. This coming Saturday we will be having a meet and greet for those who are interested in fishing with us this summer.

Quick Run Down:
Boat: 50ft Bertram 
Location: Surfside, Texas 
Cost Per Person: $300-$500 depends on the fuel we burn. (Possible tournaments)
Trips: We mainly focus on billfish, pelagic's, swordfish, deep drop, and spearfishing for snapper. 
Trips Length; Most of the time we leave Friday afternoon, evening return and return Sunday. 

Please message me if you are interested in coming by this weekend. We will have snacks. We look forward to meeting those who come by and if not please message me if you are interested in fishing. 

Catch'em Up,

Mike


----------



## wdegenhart (Feb 19, 2011)

Pm sent


----------



## RyanC02 (Aug 7, 2016)

pm sent


----------

